# Bug? login crashes with pam_ck_connector.so on i386



## topcat (Aug 2, 2015)

Hi, I'm trying to enable consolekit on two of my FreeBSD 10.1 machines, both updated to p16. One is 32 bit, and the other one is 64 bit. I added the following line to /etc/pam.d/login:


```
session optional /usr/local/lib/pam_ck_connector.so nox11
```
After this on the 64 bit machine I can log in and see an active consolekit session using `ck-list-sessions`, so it works. However on the 32 bit machine it drops me back to the login prompt immediately after entering the password. In the system log /var/log/messages I see a line like this:


```
kernel: login exited with signal 11
```
So `login` is segfaulting on the 32 bit machine but works fine in 64 bit. Any ideas as to what is going wrong?


----------



## topcat (Aug 2, 2015)

Just tested on two more systems: an i386 and an x64. Same result: on x64 the session is successfully registered with consolekit, while on i386 the `login` process segfaults. 

This is looking like a bug in i386...


----------



## topcat (Aug 5, 2015)

The problem persists in 10.2-RC2


----------



## topcat (Aug 13, 2015)

Filed a bug report:
https://bugs.freebsd.org/bugzilla/show_bug.cgi?id=202120


----------

